# So...how was your season?



## Greg (Nov 15, 2008)

Here I am with ski boots on waiting for this front to come through to usher in some cold air. So it's time to think about skiing and today I took my last MTB ride. Turned out to be a great season for me and I rode a lot more than I thought I would. I revisited MTBing in May after about a 10 year hiatus. The initial goal was to do something to help me build by wind and help pass the time during the off (ski) season. After my 3rd or 4th ride, I was hooked, and tried to ride as often as I could. I was getting out 3 times a week at one point when we had light until close to 9 pm.

It turned out that MTBing became somewhat of an addiction. I progressed much faster than I thought I would and found myself riding with fellow AZers quite often. Just hooking up with skiing buddies during the summer provided something that I was missing after the lifts stopped turning. In fact, there was a several month period there where I hardly thought about skiing at all, and that is *definitely *not the norm for me. I am also fortunate that I discovered a huge trail network that is only 25 minutes away and has just about every type of riding. I spent a lot of time exploring the place and now have a decent handle on how to navigate about 80% of it.

I just finished cleaning my hydration bladders and the bike got one final scrub down this afternoon so it's official over. I'm a little sad about that. I really ended up enjoying my time on the bike. Luckily lift serviced skiing for me is 6 days away so I won't be bummin' for long. That's the great thing about finding an activity to get addicted to in the summer. I'm sure that once spring approaches, I'll be looking forward to getting back out on the MTB.

Anyway, I ended up riding 305 miles this season. I hope to double that next year. I'm looking forward to seeing how all that activity translates on skis. I've never "worked out" or trained in the summer in preparation for skiing. I feel my cardio is really pretty good and I've built up a lot of leg stretch. We'll see how it goes on Friday, I guess. So for now, farewell MTBing season, and let's bring on the skiing!


----------



## bvibert (Nov 15, 2008)

Excellent season!  I rode a lot more than I thought I would and progressed to riding stuff that I never thought I would.

Riding with my skiing buddies was a nice added bonus! :beer:


----------



## skiboarder (Nov 16, 2008)

This was a great season for me, as well.  I moved to Central Westchester 14 months ago and seriously upgraded my bike shortly thereafter.  I am much closer to excellent trails than before and am riding more frequently.  I have seen my skills improve over the season.  I am looking forward to continue mtn biking on all the weekends that I don't ski during the winter.


----------



## WoodCore (Nov 16, 2008)

From an overall view I would say it was a good season. Although I missed the majority of the prime riding months with a herniated disc in my back I motivated and bought my first MTB in 20 years and rode for the first time in 15 years! Despite the injury and lost months I managed to get out and ride 15 times this year and am really looking forward to picking up where I left off next year. That being said, I have some vacation time coming up and if the weather cooperates I may try to sneak in another ride or two, perhaps even a turn/crank combo day!


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 17, 2008)

Rather crappy, but for a reason.  We bought our 1st house September '07.  It's a bit of a fixer-upper, inside and with the landscaping.  By the time we finished unpacking, it was ski season.  Queen understood that I wasn't about to stay home on a weekend ski day to work on the house when I could be on the snow.  Once the season ended, it was full steam ahead on the house.  

I probably only got on my bike 10 times in the off season.  But the house looks great:smash:

Looking to make a comeback in '09


----------



## aveski2000 (Nov 19, 2008)

My season is still going on. Will be riding in North Conway tomorrow. Possibly ski at the River on Saturday and ride in Portland on Sunday. Our riding season continues through the winter. Sometimes it's pretty limited, but we try to make it out at least once a week.
It's never over: http://www.acmewebpages.com/midi/over.wav


----------



## JD (Nov 19, 2008)

Still going as well.  Built alot of trail and rode a bit less, but I love building trail so it's all good.  Ussually ride into december....


----------



## awf170 (Nov 21, 2008)

A high a 32F, windy, and cloudy.  Tomorrow is going to be a bit chilly.  I'm going to try to keep riding though until we get some natural snow, or it gets below 20F.  

So yeah, I'll get back to you on this thread.  That's if I ever stop riding.  Who knows, I might go the whole winter.


----------



## awf170 (Nov 22, 2008)

awf170 said:


> A high a 32F, windy, and cloudy.  Tomorrow is going to be a bit chilly.  I'm going to try to keep riding though until we get some natural snow, or it gets below 20F.
> 
> So yeah, I'll get back to you on this thread.  That's if I ever stop riding.  Who knows, I might go the whole winter.




Today ruled.  Never got above 26F and it was very windy, so it was a bit chilly, but after a little bit of riding I was plenty warm.  Plus everything was super grippy.  Riding over frozen dirt is also pretty neat.  I think I'm going to be able to keep this going the whole winter...


----------



## awf170 (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm going to continue to talk to myself in this forum...

Yeah, I went for a ride Sunday, and it was most perfect riding weather imaginable.  I could not ask for more ideal weather.  Sadly I broke my derailer hanger after only 30 minutes of riding.  That sucked.

Anyway, I'm riding Thanksgiving morning, and Saturday.  Anyone else still riding?


----------



## severine (Nov 24, 2008)

I was tempted to go out for a ride this past Saturday. But windchills were in the teens and I'm not equipped to be MTBing in that kind of weather.

My season was not as productive as I had hoped... but considering that when it started, I was doubtful I would get to ride at all and was still on the DT at White Memorial, I consider it a good one. I've progressed pretty well. Next time I'm getting out more though. The only downside is that my first OTB back in July produced a HUGE bruise and bump on my left shin that, while it's been reducing in size, remains. The bruise is pretty painful in ski boots. Should make Friday interesting...


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 26, 2008)

Biking went to a whole new level for me this year.  I picked up speed and agility in the tighter stuff and found out that I can do some of the stuff that was unachievable before now.
I didn't make as much progress as I had hoped but definitely made more than I should have considering a minor injury in the season.

Biking Rocks!


----------



## andyzee (Nov 26, 2008)

Eh, between one thing and another, didn't ride as much as I would have liked.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 26, 2008)

considering i missed most of the summer with an injury i'm very happy with how my MTB season went.  Made an effort to get out a lot after Sept1.  made some progress in skills and conditioning and had loads of fun.


----------



## rueler (Nov 26, 2008)

I had a good season on the trails this year...logged a ton of miles and I'm riding cleaner on more technical lines than I ever have. 

It was really nice to get out on a few rides with the AZ crew at Nass and Nepaug.


----------



## Greg (Nov 26, 2008)

Good riding with you too Scott. Looking forward to making some turns this season with you.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 26, 2008)

Greg said:


> Good riding with you too Scott. Looking forward to making some turns this season with you.



Ditto!  Ditch the racing BS for a night and come shred some gnar with us in the bumps..


----------



## rueler (Nov 26, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Ditto!  Ditch the racing BS for a night and come shred some gnar with us in the bumps..



bumps are definitely more my flavor than gates...any day of the week. If Sundown is open on Wednesday the 3rd, I'll meet you guys up there. You guys just have to keep taunting Sullivan and crew to seed a bump run by then!! You're doing a good job of it on here so far!! :smile:


----------



## Greg (Nov 26, 2008)

rueler said:


> bumps are definitely more my flavor than gates...any day of the week. If Sundown is open on Wednesday the 3rd, I'll meet you guys up there. You guys just have to keep taunting Sullivan and crew to seed a bump run by then!! You're doing a good job of it on here so far!! :smile:



Earth to rueler:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/42614-sundown-temptor-moguls-friday.html


----------



## rueler (Nov 26, 2008)

sorry, I haven't been keeping up on posts as well as usual. I'll be there on Wed. the 3rd ready to rip bumps. I'll probably bring my buddy Haywood...Woodcore??? You up for a Wed. night at Sundown??


----------



## gorgonzola (Nov 26, 2008)

seasons been great - closing in on 700 mi which will be a new record for me. as of tonight i'm funkin officially.... slippin into darkness..... literally, first ride with the new lights was super greasy with the leaves and rain the last few days, but definately a blast! my only regrets this season is that i didn't make it out to a few of my favorite places to ride - locust lake and worlds end/loyalsock sf - because of cancelled camping trips (unexpected death of a friend and daughter's acl surgery) figure i'm gonna keep ridin once a week until new years..

REALLY looking forward to a night snow ride! that'll be ballin!


----------



## Connecticut (Dec 24, 2008)

Well, this mountain biking season was not as fun as those in the past because I had gained 15 pounds from the off-season (resulting from a return to school).  I felt like I was riding a bike made from lead.  I managed to shave off 8 pounds in two weeks of heavy biking only to add it back on!  It has been a good 15 years since I have been this out of shape.  

My Plan:
The mountain bike will not be retired for the season regardless of snow depth, even if I have to muddle through a foot of the white stuff at 1mph.  The last time I did this was three years ago and it made for amazing cross-training for technical riding.

I will also dust of my XC skis and skate the fat off.

Even though I hate spending the time to do this, I suppose I will have to start working out again.  I used to be quite athletic...used to be.

If all goes well, I should be a lean mean mountain biking machine again by Spring and then maybe my report for this thread next winter will be more positive.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forums Connecticut.

Where do you normally ride?


----------



## Connecticut (Dec 24, 2008)

As my username suggests, I ride in Connecticut mostly around the Cockaponset/Chatfield Hollow/Middlesex area.  I ride a 1996 GT Zaskar (hardtail) with a first generation Marzocchi Bomber fork and a Cane Creek Thudbuster seatpost.  Even though it's an old-school set-up, my favorite riding style is super-technical singletrack with roller-coaster hills.  I also enjoy lung-busting uphills as a way to test myself.  My wheels usually stay planted on the ground and I avoid stunts, especially the man-made kind.  I'm a purist, I suppose.  Even so, I also enjoy riding with the all-mountain crowd as a way to build my self-esteem by showing up the others.


----------



## awf170 (Dec 25, 2008)

This cold and snowy weather is killing me.  Haven't been out since December 6th.  Hopefully with this warm weekend I should be out by sometime next week.  Pretty doubtful though since Lynn woods has quite the snowpack.


----------



## eatskisleep (Dec 25, 2008)

Time to head down the cape... no snow there


----------



## awf170 (Dec 25, 2008)

eatskisleep said:


> Time to head down the cape... no snow there




What is there for good techie riding?  I don't have a damn thing to do tomorrow, and I really want to ride.


----------



## davidhowland14 (Dec 27, 2008)

awf170 said:


> What is there for good techie riding?  I don't have a damn thing to do tomorrow, and I really want to ride.



there's some fairly good riding on the cape. out by route 151 and in Barnstable there are some excellent, very large areas of singletrack. Austin, if you head down here, PM me and i'll hook up with you and ride. prob. a little muddy today, but that's half the fun.


----------



## Jisch (Dec 28, 2008)

I had a great season, though I'm not ready to call it a season yet! I put together a picture post of a year in review. Here: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=479382 Sorry to link to another website, but AlpineZone won't let me post up 40 pics in one post and I'm too lazy to split it up. 







John


----------



## awf170 (Dec 28, 2008)

That was really, really cool.  Tons of nice pics.  I liked this one the most:





BTW:  riding again tomorrow.  Thank you warm weather!  Hopefully it isn't too muddy/snowy.


----------



## Jisch (Dec 29, 2008)

*today*

Yeah, I rode today, it was suprisingly dry. Good times.

John


----------



## aveski2000 (Jan 1, 2009)

Our season continued today. 
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=480459


----------

